# Reader Bemoans Alfalfa



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This reader bemoans the future of alfalfa because of crop competition.....from ehay weekly.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage....lfalfa-s-future


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That reader's letter is confusing to me. Should it be or am I just tired and can't think straight? Is the guy being sarcastic?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree with some of the sentiments expressed by the writer, especially the tone of frustration. Crop insurance -- practically unavailable; input costs -- much higher than row crops; labor -- well, we all know that answer.

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

There is no doubt that alfalfa is a tough crop to grow and put up just right. It is a lot easier in my opinion to grow in the northern climates where the humidity is lower than in the south where we might have a 2 hr. time frame to bale, if that. That is why I stopped raising alfalfa. It was just frustrating and not worth my time. That is why I switched all my alfalfa to row crops and just raise timothy and OG. I can still get 3-4 good cuttings of OG a year and get it put up. No government subsidy here. I understand how the writer feels. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Crop insurance is available in Mn for alfalfa.IIRC yrs 2-5 for production.

Seeding yr is a seperate policy incace of seeding failure.

Older stands are not insurable,even if good stand or have had grass interseeded into them.

Not sure if this is state wide but the articles author is only about 150 miles from me.


----------

